# ARE YOU A DARE DEVIL ~ WOULD YOU DARE TO DO THIS???



## Wirrallass (Jun 28, 2018)

THIS IS NOT FOR THE FAINT HEARTED!


----------



## Lanny (Jun 28, 2018)

wirralass said:


> THIS IS NOT FOR THE FAINT HEARTED!



MAD, MAD, MAD! CRAZY! CRAZY!

I’m shaking my head! Mad, people! I get quite enough adrenaline when I go hypo, thank you very much!


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 28, 2018)

I regularly work in house lofts & step across joists. If the plasterboard is on the ceiling below its fine. Take it away & its DODGY.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 28, 2018)

The X Scream is on our list of things to do when we're in Vegas next year. Also looking at doing a zip wire across the Grand Canyon.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 28, 2018)

Errrrrr , standing on the third rung of a step ladder to put a lightbulb in is too much excitement for me


----------



## C&E Guy (Jun 28, 2018)

No way!!

That's an "Attraction"????


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 28, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> The X Scream is on our list of things to do when we're in Vegas next year. Also looking at doing a zip wire across the Grand Canyon.


Please enjoy. Its 3mile wide & 1 mile deep you know. We got engaged there, rattle snakes too.


----------



## eggyg (Jun 28, 2018)

Absolutely no way  in a million years and for a million pounds! Daughter number 3 and her fiancé are real adrenaline junkies and jumped off the Stratosphere in Vegas last year whilst attached to an elastic band! And they paid $150 each for the 5 second privilege! I am like you @Ljc, 3 steps up a step ladder is high enough!


----------



## Amigo (Jun 28, 2018)

You’d never get travel insurance!


----------



## C&E Guy (Jun 28, 2018)

Amigo said:


> You’d never get travel insurance!



The "Go Compare" Man would have heart failure!!!


----------



## Amigo (Jun 28, 2018)

C&E Guy said:


> The "Go Compare" Man would have heart failure!!!



He has heart failure if I try to get normal travel insurance never mind suggesting bungee jumping and abseiling down things!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jun 28, 2018)

No way! I'm terrified of heights!


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 28, 2018)

Doesn’t look wheelchair friendly to me, so I’ll give it a miss. (That covers a drivelling degree of cowardice)


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 1, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> The X Scream is on our list of things to do when we're in Vegas next year. Also looking at doing a zip wire across the Grand Canyon.


Enjoy Vagas. Its wild. Eyes popping out !


----------



## trophywench (Jul 1, 2018)

I had a friend who, when the gang were discussing the energetic and a bit scary whatever they thought they'd like to have a go at, used to say 'Oh - count me in for that! - I'll hold the coats!' and I always offered to keep her company since it's obviously very rude for everyone to abandon just one member of the party, isn't it?


----------



## C&E Guy (Jul 2, 2018)

It's like a trial on "I'm A Celebrity" to earn a meal.


----------



## Alister (Jul 4, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> The X Scream is on our list of things to do when we're in Vegas next year. Also looking at doing a zip wire across the Grand Canyon.


I found BigShot to be the biggest heart stopper out of all the ride they have had up there (the rollercoaster is no longer there & was in reality quite tame)
Insanity is also fun.
lots of cool places in Vegas that are easily missed, firepit lounge @ pepermill is one we did not spot  until visit 6


----------



## Alister (Jul 4, 2018)

if you hit the ground from 130Kft you are no deader than if you hit from 100ft


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 4, 2018)

Aye, Alister, they always say the fall doesn’t kill you, it’s the landing.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 4, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> The X Scream is on our list of things to do when we're in Vegas next year. Also looking at doing a zip wire across the Grand Canyon.


Stitch this is what you'd be letting yourself in for ~ if you dare!!!


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 4, 2018)

Good stuff.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 4, 2018)

I wouldn't dare! See my signature below.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 5, 2018)

wirralass said:


> Stitch this is what you'd be letting yourself in for ~ if you dare!!!


Yep!


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 10, 2018)

ARRGH! DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Oct 25, 2018)

Aaaarrrgghhh! I'm terrified of heights!!


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 28, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Aaaarrrgghhh! I'm terrified of heights!!


So am I Lucy but I'd still like to do a tandem parachute jump!  Mad or what?

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 7, 2018)

Is he mad or what?????

WL


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 7, 2018)

Nice when you can trust your mates, mind


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 7, 2018)

I did a skydive in New Zealand - just a fantastic, exhilarating (but a bit scary) experience.  13000 feet and around a minute of freefall.  Would recommend it to anyone.  Unlike the bloke above I was actually fastened to someone when I jumped out.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 7, 2018)

I have my Cherry Picker licence & was doing a job on a factory. I took my 10yr old up it more than 15m . Someone I know went to be in SAS & got dropped 200 mile off the coast & got picked up from a sub. I am not frightened of the sea but imagine that ?


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 5, 2019)

You have to have a head for heights to do this!!

WL


----------



## Alister (Mar 5, 2019)

Lanny said:


> MAD, MAD, MAD! CRAZY! CRAZY!
> 
> I’m shaking my head! Mad, people! I get quite enough adrenaline when I go hypo, thank you very much!


 I have been on ll of the Stratosphere rides (including the now removed High Roller Roller-coaster) except the high jump (whatever they call it) the scariest was actually Big Shot but all worth doing.
whilst in Vegas keep an eye out for the off strip & Non gabling attractions - Pinball hall of fame is a great way to waste a morning & taking a susnset horse ride & barbecue around red rock canyon is a great way to relax & unwind.
So much to do in 6 visits I have not had time to play in the casinos!


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 10, 2019)

I have a MAD mate of mine hew jumped out of a plane twice. The second time he had to be pushed because he knew what was coming ?????


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 11, 2019)

Alister said:


> if you hit the ground from 130Kft you are no deader than if you hit from 100ft


Aye, but you get so much more time for contemplation !

Andy


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 26, 2020)

OMG! Bloody amazing. Courageous or mad?
I for one wouldn't even contemplate this nevermind do it. Thank gawd he made it back to earth safely. Guinness book of records.
WL


----------



## Ljc (Feb 26, 2020)

He’s absolutely bonkers lol . Glad he back safely


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 27, 2020)

Wirralass said:


> You have to have a head for heights to do this!!
> 
> WL


This makes me feel nauseous just watching this
WL


----------

